# Caramelized Pork Slices...Low Fat + Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Oct 18, 2002)

Caramelized Pork Slices 

Turn the oven off! Get all the rich flavor of slow-baked, brown sugar-glazed ham on your stovetop in just minutes. 

Total: 20 min 
Prep: 10 min 
Cook: 10 min 

Makes 4 servings 

1 pound pork tenderloin, cut into 1/2-inch slices 
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped 
2 tablespoons packed brown sugar 
1 tablespoon orange juice 
1 tablespoon molasses 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon pepper 

1. Spray 10-inch nonstick skillet with cooking spray; heat over medium-high heat. 

2. Cook pork and garlic in skillet 6 to 8 minutes, turning occasionally, until pork is light brown and no longer pink in center. Drain if necessary. 

3. Stir in remaining ingredients; cook until mixture thickens and coats pork. 

1 Serving: Calories 185 (Calories from Fat 35); Fat 4g (Saturated 2g); Cholesterol 70mg; Sodium 350mg; Potassium 510mg; Carbohydrate 11g (Dietary Fiber 0g); Protein 26g ++++ Diet Exchanges: 4 Very Lean Meat; 1 Fruit


----------

